# Derailleur clutch position



## Nubbie (May 25, 2017)

I'm kind of embarrassed about this question, but I had a hard time trying to find an answer so I figure I'll just make a fool of myself here. I purchased a rockhopper a few weeks ago from my LBS and have been riding 10-15 miles a day about 80% on paved trails and 20% on easy offroad trails. The last time I rode a bike was about 20 years ago when I was a kid, so I'll admit I am pretty clueless about most of the parts on my bike. 

I just realized today that on my derailleur (actually had to google this because I had no idea what it was called at first...) there is a on-off switch.... Well it has been set to 'off' this whole time. I went searching online and I'm pretty sure that it should have been 'on' when I'm riding. I switched it on and didn't feel a difference but to be honest I don't really know what I'm doing. From my limited understanding, this clutch is to control how tight the chain is to minimize the chain from bouncing around. Did I damage my bike riding it daily for almost a month now with the switch 'off' this entire time?? 

Again, I'm sorry if this is a really stupid or basic question, but I really don't know what I'm doing and I need help...haha.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Nope. It'll be just fine. Just like you said, the clutch keeps the chain from bouncing and makes for a quieter ride. When it's off, it's just like every other derailleur that doesn't have one. If you ride smooth paths and road, it's honestly not even necessary so if you leave it off it's one less thing that can wear out. If and when you start riding rougher trails, just turn it on. :thumbsup:

The only thing to remember is when you're removing the rear wheel, turn it OFF because manually pushing it can cause some damage to the mechanism.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

the only reason to switch it off is to remove the rear wheel. for some reason, when I was working in a bike shop and a Shimano rep first introduced this new technology to a group of mechanics, I was given the impression that riding with it in the off position would be bad, but subsequent information has contradicted that. there's probably nothing wrong with riding it "off" but what would be the point? no one wants a bouncier drivetrain.

you're the second person in about a month to ask this question, so you're not alone in your confustion. I am surprised and disappointed that bike shops are selling bikes equiped with clutch derailleurs and not explaining them at all. the bike shop ought to have gone over this feature with you.


----------



## Nubbie (May 25, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification! Whew, I'm so happy that I didn't do permanent damage to my bike doing that! I'm not sure if this is how it's suppose to be, but the bike seems to shift a lot better with the clutch on so I'm pretty happy about that.

@mack_turtle When I noticed the switch I was also kind of confused on why the shop didn't tell me anything about it. It's a good small local shop and they were very patient and good with me when I purchased the bike and I still visit it regularly. The only thing I can think of is they don't work with many beginners because they mainly sell high end (4-8k+) bikes and probably don't work with that many people that don't know what a derailleur is lol. The shop seems to only have 3-4 bikes under 1k at any given time, and they actually had to order my rockhopper.


----------

